# The Afghan Version of the 160th...



## AWP (Jun 28, 2013)

is less capable than our Civil Air Patrol.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57591471/pentagon-wasting-$772-on-aircraft-for-afghans-watchdog/



> The Pentagon is spending more than three-quarters of a billion dollars to buy Russian-made helicopters and other aircraft for an Afghan aviation unit that lacks the troops and expertise to operate and maintain the equipment, a government watchdog warned.


 


> The wing was to have 806 personnel by mid-2015, but as of late January had just 180, according to the report.
> Filling out the wing's ranks won't be easy, the report said, due to challenges of finding Afghan recruits who are literate in their own language, competent in English and can pass the strict, 18- to 20-month U.S. vetting process that includes *eliminating candidates who have ties to criminal or insurgent activities*.


 
Also known as "most of the entire country."

So, their CAS platforms are out in the ether with a projected delivery date of "not anytime soon" and their aviation component is broken (the conventional Afghan wings are in the toilet), but we're turning this victory over to the locals because they are ready to take the lead in defending their country.

Yeah...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2013)

They need Afghans who are literate in English, which most likely means that they'll be pulling from the educated elite.  How many in the educated elite are going to not have criminal and/or insurgent ties of some type?  Probably close to zero.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> They need Afghans who are literate in English, which most likely means that they'll be pulling from the educated elite.  How many in the educated elite are going to not have criminal and/or insurgent ties of some type?  Probably close to zero.


 
You mean like the entire Karzai clan?

A number of the ANA helo pilots have RW experience....flying for the Communist gov't.

In a country this violent and fractured there is no "turning over a new leaf." We want Washingtons and Franklins, but many in the country aren't as clean as a Kennedy....


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 4, 2013)

We could have made amends with the Ruskies by allowing them to get a piece of the pie by allowing them to bring in aircraft and pilots to re-train the ANA. Its time to start tossing in Lincoln's, I have hundreds of them in a jar.........I am donating them to the cause.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 4, 2013)

Grimfury160 said:


> We could have made amends with the Ruskies by allowing them to get a piece of the pie by allowing them to bring in aircraft and pilots to re-train the ANA. Its time to start tossing in Lincoln's, I have hundreds of them in a jar.........I am donating them to the cause.


 
Bringing Russians back into Afghanistan for any reason is probably not a good idea. And there are plenty of non-Soviet pilots and maintainers that are qualified on those aircraft that can do the job just as well, if not better.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Bringing Russians back into Afghanistan for any reason is probably not a good idea.


 
The Polish Battle Group in Ghazni comes to mind. Hind's and Hip's flying cover for BTR look-a-likes...that went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2013)

Just the thought of Afghani CAS makes me think I'm having a heart attack...  maybe it's just a panic attack.


----------

